# Please help, truly stumped, again!



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

As many will know, last year I crossed a blazing blizzard and a normal het albino and produced an oddball. She displayed mack snow, stripe, eclipse eyes and tangerine lines. Some believe she may be a calico (in sig below). Although it was odd I suspected the mum must be a mack snow het albino at the least. 


This season I crossed her to the same male, they mated but they dont get on the best and temporarily I couldnt house her on her own so put her in with my mack snow male who doesnt show any interest in mating with her. This female only holds her eggs 2-3 weeks so when she layed them 4/5 weeks later it made me wonder if the dad was the blazing blizzard or the mack snow. 
The mack snows parentage was a mack het blazing blizzard x super snow. I dont know the history of the blazing blizzard. 

I came home today to find her first baby of the season hatched. Unfortunately its a single egg. It appears blizzard :gasp:! My initial thought was that its a super snow (proving the females a snow and the dad was the mack). Obviously I know super snows hatch blizzard like and change, but it's eyes are not eclipse. They are normal blizzard looking eyes. 

If the female was het blizzard surely having about 12 babies from her last year to a bb would have produced blizzards and blazings??

Unless this is another wierd and wonderfull baby sent here to screw me up it has to be explained. Please tell me im missing something normal. 

Incubated at 88f for 56 days, presumed male. Eggs layed after 4 ish weeks 

Pics to follow. It has a blizzard attitude!!!!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

flash on










its quite a big healthy baby.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> If the female was het blizzard surely having about 12 babies from her last year to a bb would have produced blizzards and blazings??.


No that's why i never bother with putting offspring percentage on offspring outcomes.Coz at the end of the day it's nothing but luck.You simply can not predict percentage.

The offspring deffo is blizzard.Judging by the "Flash on" picture could be Snow also.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

This could put another spin on your oddball.If dad was Talbino blizzard and mum was a Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
What if oddball is a real good Talbino tinted eyed paradox blizzard.

We know that Blizzard can express spots.
We know that Blizzard can express yellow.
We know that Blizzard cab express iris black out that isn't Eclipse.

So maybe you oddbal is basically a Talbino blizzard.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

lol cheers, fiesty wee lad. I didnt expect her to be het albino and blizzard but not give me either last season. well lets see what the rest are soon. Got about 5 eggs from her to go and shes still popping them out.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

makes sense. The odd balls in my sig. Completely changed but did hatch very blazing blizard like apart from the white patches. Cheers. Can I keep harrassing you if anything wierd goes on with the rest. Just to figure out exactly what she is.

If i bred oddball back to her dad, in theory it would be all blazing blizzards right? With variations resembling her.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> If i bred oddball back to her dad, in theory it would be all blazing blizzards right? With variations resembling her.


Yes if Oddball is a Talbino blizzard and dad ofcourse is a Talbino blizzard them all Talbino blizzard can be expected.

But really you'd want to breed oddball to a out sider Blizzard or Talbino blizzard.To find out if oddball is a Talbino blizzard or not.Coz if she's not a Talbino blizzad but oddballs dad still may have the gene to react with resulting confusing result.So first you want to eliminate oddball as being a Talbino blizzard or not.Then if she proves not to be Talbino blizzard then put her to dad to find out what's going on.

Make sense ?:whistling2:.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

Ideally I dont want to buy anymore in. Once this project works out im happy to move on to other project and let them be pets. I guess using this we one (above) wouldnt work as he could have the genes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> Ideally I dont want to buy anymore in. Once this project works out im happy to move on to other project and let them be pets. I guess using this we one (above) wouldnt work as he could have the genes.


Do you know anyone that could loan you a Talbino blizzard or Blizzard stud ?.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

i just sold one lol. Not really, the ones i know are females. will see what I can do.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

u can use him back


----------

